# need frog tank set-up ideas and want tadpoles!! =D



## Gussy-SMF (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey!! um my tank is getting a bit boring can you show me some of yours so i can get some ideas ill put up some pics of my tank within the next week if that helps...

also i want tadpoles, if anybody near my area has tadpoles for sale preferabley spotted/striped marsh frogs, but dont really mind which species they are... could you contact me and tell me about it! 

=D THANKS =D


----------



## James..94 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey check out this website http://thefrogmansion.blogspot.com/ 
it has a really good setup and shows you how to build it.


----------

